# 9 Americans Killed by Cartel



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Fox News suggesting that this is to get back at Trump. 6 children with 2 being 8 month old twins.



> Will this horrific incident finally be enough to convince AMLO that it's time for Mexico to crack down on armed groups of drug traffickers? In a violent ambush that reportedly took the victims completely by surprise, NBC News reports that nine Americans - a large family of what appear to be Mormon missionaries - were killed during a highway ambush by armed gangsters on Monday. Of the nine Americans killed, six were children, and two were a pair of eight-month-old twins.
> 
> There were at least eight survivors from a caravan of families who were traveling in the Mexican border state of Sonora when they were ambushed. A friend of the victims said the family was living in La Mora a the time of the incident, which is about 75 miles south of the US border.


https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitical/9-americans-including-2-newborns-killed-ambush-mexican-gangsters


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

And Pelousey _et al_, and the *traitors* running for DNC nomination, want "open borders" for these feral swine.

*EDIT*

I grabbed this from another post/thread I added to, fits well here:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am curious what Trump's response to this might be?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Donald Trump Ready for 'WAR' on Drug Cartels in Mexico: 'Wipe Them Off the Face of the Earth'


https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/11/05/donald-trump-ready-for-war-on-drug-cartels-in-mexico-wipe-them-off-the-face-of-the-earth/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I am curious what Trump's response to this might be?


I'd like to see the POTUS make a tent camp for the criminal aliens/"refugees"/smugglers/gang bangers , next door to Pelouseys *walled home*, in Commiefornia.

Make it an executive order, al la Sotero, .........after all her congressional district is facing an emergency!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Even RINO Ben Sasse is finally speaking truth.



> After the murder of nine American women and children in Mexico by vicious drug cartels yesterday, Republican Senator Ben Sasse is sending a warning about the state of the country and its government.
> 
> "Drug cartels ambushed an innocent family on their way to a wedding and massacred nine Americans, including babies. The hard truth is that Mexico is dangerously close to being a failed state. This is what happens when Mexico's politicians look the other way and let drug cartels bribe their way to power. Enough," Sasse released in a statement. "Mexico's president hasn't taken the threat seriously and innocent American lives have been lost again. The Mexican government must partner with U.S. intelligence and law enforcement agencies to wage a full-scale offensive against these butchers."


https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2019/11/05/senator-ben-sasse-just-issued-a-serous-warning-about-the-state-of-mexico-n2555925


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Retire in Mexico , your money will go a lot farther. Good luck with that. Vacation in Mexico it is safe , go for it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back in 1965 I went to Acapulco for a weeks vacation, ran a bandito roadblock half way there.

The place was nice, typical tourist trap, just outside of the beach area was a shit hole.

I heard this in Tijuana, "hey signore, you want buy my mother? she still virgin." 

That city is a BIG SHIT HOLE!!!

IMHO, every politico in Mexico is owned by the cartels.

I think they represent a clear and present danger to the U.S..

We should invade the country and rid it of the cartels and their members, no civil trials, just tribunals, then just execute them all.

Start off with an Air Front on all cartel hub locations, 

they have no AAA so go in with the BUFF'S, then with TAC air follow up with ground assault forces.

Then launch an airborne assault on all strategic locations, using a scorched earth policy.

Almost sounds like a place for agent orange dispension.

If we don't do it we will loose even more land to them in there continual expansion into the U.S. border area.

Yes, there are areas in the U.S. that we are not allowed because they have taken the places over.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So @SOCOM42, did you bang his mother?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Deebo said:


> So @SOCOM42, did you bang his mother?


Uh, no, no way!

Another shit hole was the Plasa del toros in Mexico City, went to a bullfight, disgusting.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Back in 1965 I went to Acapulco for a weeks vacation, ran a bandito roadblock half way there.
> 
> The place was nice, typical tourist trap, just outside of the beach area was a shit hole.
> 
> ...


*
*

@SOCOM42, why not start with the areas within our borders? Politicians, er *traitors*, have allowed this to happen.

I see this as an invading force, e.g. WAR. Bring our boys home to protect Americans, not corporations overseas.

Blow the $#!t out of them and hang the rest. Some attack helicopters with FLIR. If the crooked Mexican military gets involved crossing our border, bring in some A-10s.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

With all due respect, why should I be perturbed that Americans went to a dangerous country and were murdered?
I wouldn’t go to Mexico for the same reasons I wouldn’t go to the Chicago ghetto.

It’s called common sense.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Years ago I rode a motorcycle in Mexico in a small group. I was younger and figured we could handle anything. Maybe we could. We enjoyed the ride but were darn sure it was something we would never do again.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> With all due respect, why should I be perturbed that Americans went to a dangerous country and were murdered?
> I wouldn't go to Mexico for the same reasons I wouldn't go to the Chicago ghetto.
> 
> It's called common sense.


Problem I see @rice paddy daddy, is we have these criminals occupying America, and impotent government does not let LE and/or military expel them.

I'm talking USA inside our borders. I'm all with bringing our boys home.

It would not take a penny on a Million $ to take care of these criminal invaders compared to what we spent/spending, in $$ and blood, for corporations, overseas.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> With all due respect, why should I be perturbed that Americans went to a dangerous country and were murdered?
> I wouldn't go to Mexico for the same reasons I wouldn't go to the Chicago ghetto.
> 
> It's called common sense.


I get what you are saying, but you are certainly a hypocrite. Can't leave the Kurds in Syria (who only want our money and actual enemies to the U.S.), but the 9 Americans including 6 children and 2 eight month old children killed by cartel turds are some how a lack of common sense. My, my....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Back in 1965 I went to Acapulco for a weeks vacation, ran a bandito roadblock half way there.
> 
> The place was nice, typical tourist trap, just outside of the beach area was a shit hole.
> 
> ...


Just the time when my pops was doing his first of two tours with the 1st AD in Viet Nam.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I get what you are saying, but you are certainly a hypocrite. Can't leave the Kurds in Syria (who only want our money and actual enemies to the U.S.), but the 9 Americans including 6 children and 2 eight month old children killed by cartel turds are some how a lack of common sense. My, my....


You need to take a step back.
I NEVER supported leaving American troops to protect the Kurds.
I am on record as saying we never should have been there in the first place.
You must have me confused with someone else.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Deebo said:


> So @SOCOM42, did you bang his mother?


Oh, Deebo. :-(


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Our founding fathers envisioned a country of moral, God fearing Americans. If we had that our country would be okay. We don't have that any longer. Alas, the system's broken.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Just the time when my pops was doing his first of two tours with the 1st AD in Viet Nam.


I was out of the US Army two years in 1965.

I had a friend from high school who made it into SF and went to Nam as a Staff SGT, did two tours, and got out at enlistment end.

He bought a farm in Mexico, I don't know where.

His brother, when I ran into him, told me that he and his wife had been killed by bandits, around 1970.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Mexican Cartels and The Central American Gangs are demented evil savages.

They understand nothing but violence and death.

If we do not secure the border totally and if necessary bring swift violence and death to all known Cartel members, this type of tragedy will happen more and more. 

But we all know that until this type of violence comes to the wealthy suburbs and wealthy enclaves of the cities, the evil complicit treasonous fools in government will not do a damn thing about it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> Our founding fathers envisioned a country of moral, God fearing Americans. If we had that our country would be okay. We don't have that any longer. Alas, the system's broken.


"Our Constitution was made only for a moral and religious people. It is wholly inadequate to the government of any other."
John Adams

"Of all the dispositions and habits which lead to political prosperity, religion and morality are indispensable supports."
George Washington

"All tyranny needs to gain a foothold is for people of good conscience to remain silent."
Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

First, there'd be no cartels were it not for our countrymen's demand to snort and shoot crap into their bodies. We need to stop that crap.

That being said, three vehicles separated by a total of eight miles were assaulted. Three mothers and six children were slaughtered. Others are missing. AMERICANS! Americans, traveling to witness a wedding. On top of the senseless slaughter and burning of innocent women and children can you imagine the horror felt by the bride and groom when they learned of this news?

Why should the U.S. take action? I'll tell you why I think we should. I want the vermin in Mexico and elsewhere to know that they will be hunted and killed if they harm Americans.

Mexico is a failed state. The cartels have more influence in Mexico than does the Mexican president. That is a problem for us.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll tell you another reason I want all hell to rain down on those narco-punks. Kiki Camerena. He was a DEA agent who was killed back in the 80s. He was tortured horribly. then buried alive. Narco-punks pissed and crapped on him as he was being buried. Imagine that, if you can.

I don't forget this and I don't forgive. Let steel rain down. The steel that should have rained down 34 years ago.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The problems in Mexico and south America are much like the problems in the ME. Left unchecked, sooner or later, their shit will be on our doorstep.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You need to take a step back.
> I NEVER supported leaving American troops to protect the Kurds.
> I am on record as saying we never should have been there in the first place.
> You must have me confused with someone else.


Maybe I do.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> First, there'd be no cartels were it not for our countrymen's demand to snort and shoot crap into their bodies. We need to stop that crap.


Maybe we should start a war on drugs. That'll stop Americans from doing drugs.

Or maybe we should get the government out of people's business and let them screw themselves up legally.

The truth is the cartels are empowered by our drug laws.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Maybe we should start a war on drugs. That'll stop Americans from doing drugs.
> 
> Or maybe we should get the government out of people's business and let them screw themselves up legally.
> 
> The truth is the cartels are empowered by our drug laws.


The Big pharma corporations are worse pushers than the cartels.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> The Big pharma corporations are worse pushers than the cartels.


And ABC stores push alcohol.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> And ABC stores push alcohol.


The Federal and State governments are in on that big time, tax $$$ is astronomical.

States are into pushing weed now too. But IMHO weed is less harmful than booze. At some states let you grow a few plants for personal use now.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Maybe I do.


I am what would be called an isolationist.
I want all the troops home from Syria, Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> The Federal and State governments are in on that big time, tax $$$ is astronomical.
> 
> States are into pushing weed now too. But IMHO weed is less harmful than booze. At some states let you grow a few plants for personal use now.


There's the answer. Let people have what they want and they can pay taxes on it. Grow American, buy American, screw Mexican crap.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> There's the answer. Let people have what they want and they can pay taxes on it. Grow American, buy American, screw Mexican crap.


A few years ago my son was doing open-source intel gathering for some military/industrial complex contract company. Interesting stuff. He learned that a cartel boss was going to be whacked days before the whacking occurred. Anyway, he told me that the way to break the backs of the cartels is to drop pot from the schedule as the majority of their profit comes from weed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> There's the answer. Let people have what they want and they can pay taxes on it. Grow American, buy American, screw Mexican crap.


Make all drugs legal, and free from the government. Meth, crack, heroin, everything. Hand it out to all the junkies - unlimited supply.
90% will OD shortly and the demand problem will be gone.

Am I kidding? Only partly.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Make all drugs legal, and free from the government. Meth, crack, heroin, everything. Hand it out to all the junkies - unlimited supply.
> 90% will OD shortly and the demand problem will be gone.
> 
> Am I kidding? Only partly.


And all of it 100% pure and uncut. We can do better than just 90%!

I wonder if the users know that the chemicals used in the production of "hard drugs" are so bad for the body that we aren't even allowed to use them at work, anymore.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey, guys!!! Free fentanyl!!! Come and get it, free needles too!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Make all drugs legal, and free from the government. Meth, crack, heroin, everything. Hand it out to all the junkies - unlimited supply.
> 90% will OD shortly and the demand problem will be gone.
> 
> Am I kidding? Only partly.


GREAT IDEA!

AND ALWAYS REMEMBER TO SPAY & NEUTER YOUR JUNKIES TOO! :vs_shake:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> There's the answer. Let people have what they want and they can pay taxes on it. Grow American, buy American, screw Mexican crap.


I'm all for screw the Mexican crap, and that includes auto parts and produce.

I'd rather the government keep their hands out of my wallet. What they already take now they piss away and give to freeloaders and criminal aliens.

I've got hard cider going now......should be ready for Thanksgiving/Christmas. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Make all drugs legal, and free from the government. Meth, crack, heroin, everything. Hand it out to all the junkies - unlimited supply.
> 90% will OD shortly and the demand problem will be gone.
> 
> Am I kidding? Only partly.


Although I am not a drug user, I do think that they should be legal for adults for one reason. The government should not be in the business of protecting me from myself. If I want to smoke an unknown substance and take the risk, well, that's my business.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@Denton, a few years ago, yes I bet it was weed, now the MJ is so great, you can hardly give away Mexican bud.
Nowadays its all about the meth, heroine, and fentanyl.
And, the US cant wage war on the cartels, because we are in bed with them. I bet you 90% of the Mexican police and military are paid off, and I bet that 10 Percent of American POLICE and military are paid off. Think of the huge opening it would create. If America was serious, we could send "hell and damnation" RIGHT NOW, and kill anyone and everyone suspected. 
HA, remember the Mexican govt was suing America for the illegals that were killed at the Walmart in Texas?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A lot of folks spend more money on POT now than food. The government provides the food . Soon you will provide the Pot also. Wisconsin is making Teenage prostitution legal. Just in time for the DNC convention. What good are laws just take what you want do as you please.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A lot of folks spend more money on POT now than food. The government provides the food . Soon you will provide the Pot also. Wisconsin is making Teenage prostitution legal. Just in time for the DNC convention. What good are laws just take what you want do as you please.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Although I am not a drug user, I do think that they should be legal for adults for one reason. The government should not be in the business of protecting me from myself. If I want to smoke an unknown substance and take the risk, well, that's my business.


All fine and well until you OD, or get some bad "stuff", and emergency rooms and rescue paramedics get involved.
Then, we are ALL paying, either through taxes or insurance premiums, and it becomes our business.
I've got better things to do with my money than rescuing drug addicts from themselves.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Honest question;

Were these people that were killed, American US Citizens living in Mexico or former US Citizens who denounced their citizenship and were living in Mexico as legal Mexican Citizens?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Honest question;
> 
> Were these people that were killed, American US Citizens living in Mexico or former US Citizens who denounced their citizenship and were living in Mexico as legal Mexican Citizens?


They were dual citizens. (Which should not even be allowed, but that is an debate for another time.)


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> All fine and well until you OD, or get some bad "stuff", and emergency rooms and rescue paramedics get involved.
> Then, we are ALL paying, either through taxes or insurance premiums, and it becomes our business.
> I've got better things to do with my money than rescuing drug addicts from themselves.


I see, so since the government is going to be in our business anyway, let them have total control.

The only reason insurance rates go up is because the government makes policies that force them to cover it.

More government. That's what we all need. You got it all figured out rice paddy.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Not to mention that drug addicts exist even with it being illegal. You have the false assumption that legalization results in more consumption. It is actually the opposite. People tend to do things that they are told not to do. It’s human nature. Look it up.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I see, so since the government is going to be in our business anyway, let them have total control.
> 
> The only reason insurance rates go up is because the government makes policies that force them to cover it.
> 
> More government. That's what we all need. You got it all figured out rice paddy.


Let me explain my original logic, facetious and humorous as it was. Give junkies free dope. Junkies, being what they are, will take full advantage of the free meth, heroin, crack, fentanyl, and literally kill themselves because they would not be able to control themselves.
Dead junkies = problem solved.

You can't see the joke? As we used to say, "Lighten up, Francis."

And full disclosure - I am a sober, recovered alcoholic and member of Alcoholics Anonymous. In our small town, there is no Narcotics Anonymous, so the judge and probation office send the junkies to AA meetings as part of their punishment. I am very well versed in junkie psychology, we try to help them, but they don't really want it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

This has some good ideas.

No real war involved. Just making the rats nervous.

https://thefederalist.com/2019/11/06/its-time-for-the-united-states-to-wage-war-on-mexican-drug-cartels/?utm_source=deployer&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newslink&utm_term=members&utm_content=20191107050725


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Let me explain my original logic, facetious and humorous as it was. Give junkies free dope. Junkies, being what they are, will take full advantage of the free meth, heroin, crack, fentanyl, and literally kill themselves because they would not be able to control themselves.
> Dead junkies = problem solved.
> 
> You can't see the joke? As we used to say, "Lighten up, Francis."
> ...


 They will not be dead. You will pay for LE and everyone else to carry a magic drug that will save them so they can keep using their drugs. Wait they are already doing doing that. And you will be providing them a place to use the drugs, the needles and the drugs for free.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

We never should have given Mexico back after the Mexican American war.

Sent from my SM-J737A using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I give up.

Try to make a joke and have a little fun, and everyone just can't grasp the comedy concept.

Lighten up, folks!

See y'all later.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I give up.
> 
> Try to make a joke and have a little fun, and everyone just can't grasp the comedy concept.
> 
> ...


 damn sticks in the mud....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Deebo said:


> damn sticks in the mud....


Yeah! Especially Smitty, one would think that as a vet he'd have a sick sense of humor too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I give up.
> 
> Try to make a joke and have a little fun, and everyone just can't grasp the comedy concept.
> 
> ...


Welcome to my world RPD!

About 95% of these knuckleheads don't get my humor and the other 50% want me banned! Its 4 to one in the 9th, 1/2 Dozen to the other I suppose! :vs_smile:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yeah! Especially Smitty, one would think that as a vet he'd have a sick sense of humor too.


 I work very had at keeping my sick side locked up. I do not like that side of me.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I feel that the people that killed those people are a little nervous. Not the fake ones they "captured". I think Trump is going to get them to be classified the same as Terrorists, which opens up different Ops.
Going to war with the cartel is a weekend craps shoot. We would decimate them. They know it, we know it.. But, those cockroaches will just put in new leaders.
Aside from all the blow them to high heaven, A10s, special forces, Submarine tomahawks (HooYah), we need to look at one things these US Citizens were denied. Freedom Of Religion in their own country. If we can have gay marriage, then why cant Mormons have more than one wife..


----------

